# New Red Ruby Spilo!



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey all,

I just picked up a 2.5" ruby red spilo from dragon aquarium on wensday. There were 4, sylar_92 grabed one. Me and my freind both bought one each and now the other is gone aswell. I new if i didnt pick him up ASAP they would have been sold befor i had a chance to set up my new tank. 
He is currently in a 60g tank with my flowerhorn (with a divider of course) untill my flowerhorns new tank is cycled. The spilo will then have the hole 60g to himself. Kinda alota space for a 2.5" fish hahaha


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pick up, congrats!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice rrs! Trust me even at that size he should make full use of that 60g. Mine patrols every inch of his 40g long tank.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

great looking colors. nice pickup


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good and nice flower horn


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice looker! The blue background looks with your spilo.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice grab man, and its cool to see that the little guy is gunna get a 60gallon to him self







. Looks like all the RRS went to P-Fury members, which I believe FishermanCanada said lol.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

The one I got is making home to his temp 20g n eating the fins off all the feeder convicts that share his tank.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice RRS! Enjoy the red!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pick up, Vince!...Your RRS rocks like a TYPE O NEGATIVE concert!!!....


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks all for the awsome comments! I plan to keep you all updated as he grows


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

two of my favorite fish


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Man I want an RRS so bad. Awesome fish!!


----------

